# Drehzahl der Lüfter prüfen/anpassen



## Ooopsy (22. Dezember 2015)

*Drehzahl der Lüfter prüfen/anpassen*

Hallo Leute,

da ich nur flüchtig mit der Hardware vertraut bin, hätte ich mal eine Frage. Aber vorher mal grob meine Ausstattung: Ich besitze einen guten CPU Lüfter von Enermax (ETS-T40F-TB), zumindest für meine Verhältnisse am PC, desweiteren den integrierten Gehäuselüfter des Gehäuses (Thermaltake Versa H25 black) und zusätzlich habe ich mir 2 Gehäuselüfter vorne einbauen lassen (Arctic F12 PWM - 120mm). Das ganze habe ich getan weil ich eine zirkulierende Luftzufuhr wollte. Jedoch kommt es mir so vor als wären die Lüfter von Artic lauter geworden, nachdem ich den PC aus der "PC-Werkstatt" wieder habe. (Mein Arbeitsspeicher war defekt und das war so komplex dass bei der Fehlersuche alles auf dem Kopf gestellt wurde) Um zu schauen ob das einfach daher ist weil das Geräusch durch die Abwesenheit des PC's nun ungewohnt ist oder ob ich Recht habe, habe ich ein paar Ableseprogramme installiert.

MSI Afterburner zeigt an: 1070-1080 RPM (Ist nur der CPU Lüfter)

HWMonitor zeigt an: FANIN0 = 931-1053 RPM, FANIN1 = 1048-1054

und nun das seltsame...

SpeedFan zeigt an:  Fan1 = 6379 RPM, Fan2 = 2616

Warum SpeedFan und HWMonitor nur 2 Lüfter anzeigen, liegt wohl daran, dass die Gehäuselüfter alle gekoppelt sind, zumindest sagt mir das der erste Blick ins Gehäuse (keine Ahnung ob das richtig ist). Im BIOS sind die Lüfterdrehzahlen auch auf ca 1050 gestellt. Jetzt wollte ich von euch gerne wissen wie ich einen zu 100% sicheren Wert ablesen kann, klar sagen 2 von 3 Programme etwas ähnliches, aber akkustisch kann ich dem nicht so viel zustimmen, da die Werte normal sind und trotzdem sehr laut rüberkommen. Die CPU Auslastung ist auch zu gering um einen derartigen Lüfteraufwand zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Acemonty (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter prüfen/anpassen*

Wenn du die Lüfter gekoppelt hast, kannst du dich selten auf korrekte Werte verlassen. Zumindest kannst du aber 100% sicher sein, dass Speedfan nicht korrekt anzeigt in diesem Fall.
Am Ende die die RPM aber auch egal. Denn zu laut ist zu laut und daher die RMP zu hoch, oder die Lüfter verschlissen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob es dir hilft, aber ich hab mal ein kleines Video bezüglich Ruhe im PC gemacht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAbKF-6C0cQ


----------



## Ooopsy (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter prüfen/anpassen*

Den PC hab ich seit Ende September und die Lüfter seit Mitte Oktober, verschließen ist da nichts. Aktuell kann ich jedenfalls sagen, dass der Geräuschpegel von den Arctic Lüftern kommt. Ich bin sicher, dass der Pegel letzte Woche nicht so laut war. Erst seit gestern als ich den PC zurückbekommen habe mit neuem Arbeitsspeicher, weil der alte defekt war, ist es einfach unverschämt laut. Sobald ich die vorderen Lüfter trenne, ist es wieder normal. Kann es sein, dass die zu viel Saft kriegen vorne?


----------

